# Ubuntu 7.04 'Fiesty Fawn' Released



## [xubz] (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Guys, Ubuntu 7.04 was released just around an Hour Ago.

*www.ubuntu.com/ is near dead and *releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ is also Very Slow.

And Even their Mirrors. So Better Get it from Torrents, I've Mirrored the Official Torrents Here.

*Desktop CD:* *xubz.com/downloads/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent

*Alternate CD: **xubz.com/downloads/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent

The Tracker isn't Updated, So use a torrent client which supports DHT (uTorrent/Azureus)

Regards,

*Update:* The Ubuntu and Kubuntu Sites are Updated to show the 7.04 Release


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn u r fast. I wanted to post this news. I've been refreshing ubuntu forum and ubuntu site every minute since morning 9AM. i had class in between 2:30PM.. I missed this opportunity.. u guys should visit this thread to see how people r getting crazy for this release.. Fastest growing thread ever.


----------



## dissel (Apr 19, 2007)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v416/Alkasyn/Avatars/ms5-8.gif *img.photobucket.com/albums/v416/Alkasyn/Avatars/ms5-8.gif *img.photobucket.com/albums/v416/Alkasyn/Avatars/ms5-8.gif *img.photobucket.com/albums/v416/Alkasyn/Avatars/ms5-8.gif     Ubuntu 7.04


----------



## Possible (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for your mirrored torrent file. Even if its not final by any damned chance, I can always rsync it


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 19, 2007)

well on da site it says it's gonna be realeased tomorrow but image is there on server


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 19, 2007)

Ship It is available, but they are not shipping more than 3 discs unless you are a teacher or wannna distribute discs at a conference. I think release includes XGL support in default installation. Am I correct?


----------



## [xubz] (Apr 19, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Ship It is available, but they are not shipping more than 3 discs unless you are a teacher or wannna distribute discs at a conference. I think release includes XGL support in default installation. Am I correct?


Um.. Compiz is included (only Wobbly and Cube), XGL is nothing but a Hardware Rendering Layer on top of X.org, If you install NVIDIA Drivers, then AIGLX is Installed by default. Now Ubuntu 7.04 has a new "Restricted Drivers Manager" for easy installation for Restricted Drivers.


----------



## manas (Apr 19, 2007)

Good news..  Downloading now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 19, 2007)

Question from a User point of view : Why should I upgrade from Ubuntu 6.10 in virtual machine enviroment.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

Even I wanted to post this news, but when the site showed that it will be relased on 20th, then I took a back step.
Anyways, thanks for the torrent links, gonna download rite now.


----------



## freebird (Apr 19, 2007)

already using feisty.gr8!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

But is there any torrent for 64bit edition????


----------



## Possible (Apr 19, 2007)

Sure, just look at the bottom of :
*releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/


----------



## kalpik (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmm.. Already did a clean install from the beta.. Now installing all my usual stuff.. But repositories are hell slow


----------



## mediator (Apr 19, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Question from a User point of view : Why should I upgrade from Ubuntu 6.10 in virtual machine enviroment.


 Every next Linux OS is better than the previous one technogically and equipped with latest packages with more functionalities, latest kernel giving more hardware support, improved customization, more eye candy, may include technogically advanced latest file systems too..etc. Atleast thats what I have observed.....haven't read their brochures though! 

If ur comfortable with Ubuntu 6.10 then stick with it, there's no need to upgrade. Likewise I'm comfortable with fedora 5 and haven't upgraded the distro/updated  the packages since then. But yea I'll ofcors go for latest tech. when I buy a new PC, why even bother and waste my time in installing when I'm comfortable with my existing and perfectly working fine distro?

So u see thats the biggest advantage of linux. On old hardware u can put some older distro. But then older kernel doesn't mean weak kernel. Its open source remember that, that it has been tested by millions/billions across the globe with different hardware/platform. Older kernel basically means weak hardware support. So u can put old Linux OS, and can compile the latest software to give u the optimization, as they say the software compiled on ur platform works/runs the best.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> already using feisty.gr8!


Screenshots? A little review possibly?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 20, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> So u can put old Linux OS, and can compile the latest software to give u the optimization, as they say the software compiled on ur platform works/runs the best.


 That's more of a myth. Yes, you get a performance advantage but it's not so great as to waste time over it unless of course you are a gentoo user 
One thing I like about compiling from source is I can add/remove certain optional features which are needed/unneeded by me. Gentoo use flags are a great thing there.
Anyways lots of distro trolling here.

As to gx not much use of upgrading cos the major changes have come in the form of multimedia, wireless support and compiz inbuilt. And I doubt you are gonna use any of these in a virtual machine. But, still there are many other changes too. So, it won't be a bad idea too.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 20, 2007)

Basically depends on how fast you can download a CD!


----------



## mediator (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope, its not a myth! And performance IS a big segment under optimization ... dont u think so? As a programmer I definitely think so, add/remove of certain features is another + point and u get executables that r meant for ur machine "specifically" then.
I know about gentoo and believe me I wud have opted for it, but as u might have noticed that I'm toooo carefreee and lazy to compile things or to customise things and go on tweaking.

So yea "it's not so great", but it definitely makes a difference. I heard gentoo users saying gentoo runs faster than other distros.....!!


----------



## mehulved (Apr 20, 2007)

Then try sabayon. Believe me, it's just the base part that needs effort otherwise almost all the things are automated in gentoo. Anyways I won't go much into detail here as this is too off topic.
But, whatever optimisations you get with compiling from source aren't that much, there definitely is an advantage but it's isn't something that great to waste time over.


----------



## mediator (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope, I'm happy with fedora ....quite accustomed to it now. Freedom is what I needed, but I don't like to spend time in experimenting with distros. Rather its programming and watching movies,streaming clips etc and these days a little gimp too. 

Neways read this *www.potentialtech.com/wmoran/source.php
U'll find plenty like this.


----------



## freebird (Apr 20, 2007)

*Ubuntu 7.04 'Fiesty Fawn' Using*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Screenshots? A little review possibly?


 I am using Feisty from Alpha (herd 5).the main things i found are faster boot(ubuntu uses upstart replacing sysVinit);GNOME-2.18,u can eject from cd/dvd drive tray button(in case if u dont know);thx to gnome-mount;gnome-vfs thus without the hassles of umount.now there is a restricted drivers manager good for wireless card users,nvidia,ati gfx support etc.also is update-manager.though the major disappointment is no new theme.
*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot14.jpg
I am using blubuntu custom theme pkg for my feisty as i really dont like the brown theme much 
A good review of feisty @ osnews
*www.osnews.com/story.php/17505/Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-Desktop-Linux-Matured/


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 20, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Every next Linux OS is better than the previous one technogically and equipped with latest packages with more functionalities, latest kernel giving more hardware support, improved customization, more eye candy, may include technogically advanced latest file systems too..etc. Atleast thats what I have observed.....haven't read their brochures though!
> 
> If ur comfortable with Ubuntu 6.10 then stick with it, there's no need to upgrade. Likewise I'm comfortable with fedora 5 and haven't upgraded the distro/updated  the packages since then. But yea I'll ofcors go for latest tech. when I buy a new PC, why even bother and waste my time in installing when I'm comfortable with my existing and perfectly working fine distro?
> 
> So u see thats the biggest advantage of linux. On old hardware u can put some older distro. But then older kernel doesn't mean weak kernel. Its open source remember that, that it has been tested by millions/billions across the globe with different hardware/platform. Older kernel basically means weak hardware support. So u can put old Linux OS, and can compile the latest software to give u the optimization, as they say the software compiled on ur platform works/runs the best.


Yawn ahh....
You and your long post 
I most of the time sleep while reading your posts


----------



## mediator (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll try my level best to shorten em next time.


----------



## freebird (Apr 20, 2007)

For N00bs,
Perfect setup Ubuntu Feisty @:
*www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704

A mirror for ubuntu feisty @(thx digg.com):
*ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-releases/7.04/


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 20, 2007)

I m posting this  message from Feisty Fawn. i m loving it.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 20, 2007)

oh you lucky **** broadband users...


----------



## dissel (Apr 20, 2007)

Me now writing from the Ubuntu 7.04 Live session.....

Ubuntu 7.04 come default with Network Manger Installed.....*It is blocking my Internet Access,It also block my modem (Huawei MT882) admin page.
After disabling this I able to come here.* though I am wired network via hub and using my modem as 'Router mode' to access Internet and actually don't need any Network Manger, But I want to keep it and run it....

Is there any one facing this kind of problem ?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 20, 2007)

^^no such problem faced.


----------



## Possible (Apr 20, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> Me now writing from the Ubuntu 7.04 Live session.....
> 
> Ubuntu 7.04 come default with Network Manger Installed.....*It is blocking my Internet Access,It also block my modem (Huawei MT882) admin page.
> After disabling this I able to come here.* though I am wired network via hub and using my modem as 'Router mode' to access Internet and actually don't need any Network Manger, But I want to keep it and run it....
> ...



Mmmm, I got the same router you say. No problems at all. Maybe you can try installing it and seeing? Doesnt take a lot of time, just around 17 minutes here.


----------



## freebird (Apr 20, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> Me now writing from the Ubuntu 7.04 Live session.....
> 
> Ubuntu 7.04 come default with Network Manger Installed.....*It is blocking my Internet Access,It also block my modem (Huawei MT882) admin page.
> After disabling this I able to come here.* though I am wired network via hub and using my modem as 'Router mode' to access Internet and actually don't need any Network Manger, But I want to keep it and run it....
> ...




```
apt-get remove --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
```
 may help u in that case.those are good for N00bs who dont know nything about networking,IP settings.
remember this may remove some ubuntu-desktop etc pkgs,but that just a blank pkgs.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 20, 2007)

@~Phenom~, have a look at my new signature, will you! 

I loved yours, so I decided to do a play off on it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 20, 2007)

^^Haha , too good. ROFL.


Time to change my siggy.


----------



## mediator (Apr 20, 2007)

@phenom : I guess other OS fanboys will think twice now before dealing with u.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 20, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> @phenom : I guess other OS fanboys will think twice now before dealing with u.


hehe.
Thanx.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the complete procedure of its installation with screenshots.


----------



## cpyder (Apr 20, 2007)

@ cyborg47, You got it right here:

*www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704

I downloaded Fiesty Fawn Beta just last week.. 64 bit version and then next 7 days that is till yesterday, on how to get flash working on it.. and today i come to know that final version released..


----------



## mail2and (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't download it. The PPC version is apparently not downloadable from any server. What's up with that?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 21, 2007)

andy tried torrents? Torrents should be faster these days due to higher number of people downloading ubuntu, whereas direct download will be slower due to the same reason.


----------



## eddie (Apr 21, 2007)

@mail2and: Ubuntu PPC is not officially supported anymore, hence no official ISOs. You can get them from Beta ports section though
*cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/beta/

@others: Those who wish to see new changes in 7.04 should visit "Ubuntu Feature Tour" section
*www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour

@gx: If you have a processor supporting Virtualization Technology then you should certainly upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04.


----------



## dissel (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the help,but network manger problem still resists after installing in hard drive...so I uninstall it.

*Last time in 6.10 I install Adobe Acrobat reader by some repo,but I can't remember which one*....Can anybody have solution for this ?


----------



## mediator (Apr 21, 2007)

@dissel : *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 21, 2007)

@el mooooooo 

Nope man, just an old 3.06 GHz Pentium 4, no VT.

I have downloaded Ubuntu 7.10. Need few things for VMWare

1) In VMWare I can set a network share. Just share a Folder like d:\downloads\ via vmware so that I can see this folder in Ubuntu network. If I have a Windows host & Windows guest then it is easy. Just go to Tool-> Map network drive,. but what about Linux.?


----------



## freebird (Apr 21, 2007)

^samba server
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
for ubuntu HW2 @:
*www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 21, 2007)

Just D/L and installed it. Triple boot with OpenSuSE 10.2 and win xp pro. Works good. Just had some problems with configuring SuSE's grub to get to boot into Ubuntu. But all done. And Ubuntu looks good. (It is the first time I am using it).


----------



## mehulved (Apr 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I have downloaded Ubuntu 7.10. Need few things for VMWare


 How did you manage that?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 21, 2007)

Does Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn works on MS Virtual PC 2007 ? I tried Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy but it didn't work


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ Use VMWare.. MS Virtual PC is crap..


----------



## Pathik (Apr 21, 2007)

yea... vmware is better and free... btw i had tried 6.06 on ms virtual pc and it had worked... just the live cd part...


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 21, 2007)

i am going to mirror it  on my server


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 21, 2007)

downloading now. this is the first time i never knew when a version was about to be released.


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 21, 2007)

Torrent link is working, downloading now!!

Anybody installed it, willing to write a review?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 21, 2007)

VMWare Works 
Thanks kalpik

M$ Virtual PC is bullsh1t


----------



## mehulved (Apr 21, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> M$ Virtual PC is bullsh1t


 Shh! There are fanboys in this thread.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry, i meant ubuntu 7.04.

I was installing it on Vmware 6 beta, but was getting error of "Unable to access the file". Looks like it is not yet compatible with Vmware 6 beta, I made a Live CD though.


----------



## eddie (Apr 22, 2007)

There is nothing in the ISO that should make it incompatible with VMWare. Could it be some kind of permissions problem on your system?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 22, 2007)

^^^^ Nope, Ubuntu 6.10 is working fine. So I guess VMWare 6 beta is not yet Ubuntu 7.04 compatible.

From the reviews so far, one thing I like that if you play a video or audio & codec is not installed it will automatically tell u to download & install it. Nice, something good copied at last.


----------



## eddie (Apr 22, 2007)

Codecs is not the only place where Ubuntu will be giving valid suggestions but it will work for all the programs as well
*wiki.ubuntu.com/7.04Tour#head-81ce3127b6b1dd26736df504e3d2d238711a9a84

Hmm...I wonder where they "copied" that functionality from.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 22, 2007)

windows media player, real player & quicktime all download missing codecs automatically since 1998.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2007)

there lies a need to push open codecs like .ogg,oggtheora,vorbis etc..otherwise there will be gazillion more codecs releasing in the future creating troubles for all OS users!eg will be .pjk123 which plays only on pjk's OS and he asks u royalty!  BAD ?think


----------



## mehulved (Apr 22, 2007)

What next? They will be spoon feeding all the babies in Sahara Desert?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 22, 2007)

@gxsaurav: Ubuntu 7.04 is working fine on VMWare Workstation 5.5.0 (Not beta)
See the pic:

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/new-20070421211404.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Apr 22, 2007)

So, if it works on 5.5 then it should work with 6, I don't see why not. Maybe you aren't using the ISO properly or it's corrupt.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 22, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> But is there any torrent for 64bit edition????


Available on torrent:
Desktop: *btjunkie.org/torrent/ubuntu-7-04-desktop-amd64-iso_3650fecaadd7bc4af5f19b63d2aaf67c3c744a976492/download.torrent
Server:
*btjunkie.org/torrent/Ubuntu-7-04-S...8064b0694ac5f9f94c364ee8ba5a/download.torrent
Alternate Install:
*btjunkie.org/torrent/ubuntu-7-04-a...cbe4367699bb372f6458bdb747df/download.torrent
!Many seeds!
On http:
Desktop: *releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
Server: *releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-server-amd64.iso
Alternate: *releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-amd64.iso

[*Note: All 64 bit editions*]
Downloading via Azureus.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 22, 2007)

hmm, I will post the screenshots in a while. Don't have VMWare 5.5 so gonna use download it too.

Can I use beryl in VMWare ?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 22, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Can I use beryl in VMWare ?


 I don't think so. I don't think 3D is supported in Virtualisation as yet.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, it isn't.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 22, 2007)

posting this from 7.04 , though interface has no difference from egdy but it feels a lot much responsive n RAM consumption is bout 50MB less than edgy . enabling multimedia is very easy , just play a file , it'll ask u to download codec automatically if required codec is not installed  that too only 5 MB of download was required for ALL available codecs , Fiesty Rocks


----------



## anarchist (Apr 22, 2007)

i am using ubuntu 7.04 and found following improovements over 6.10

1. mounts windows partitions on its own
2. suggests codecs, and downloads them by its own
3. some better looks


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 22, 2007)

anarchist said:
			
		

> i am using ubuntu 7.04 and found following improovements over 6.10
> 
> 1. mounts windows partitions on its own
> 2. suggests codecs, and downloads them by its own
> 3. some better looks



6.10 also mounted the partition on its own, you don't have to do that manually!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2007)

^ ubuntu,debian etc with gnome even ejects the cd/dvd from drive by pressing the drive button!(caveat:u need to make sure u have hal,gnome-mount,gnome-volume-manager etc installed)
Yes.it works!
Also from edgy onwards ubuntu and Debian got a faster replacement ( main reason for faster boots) for /sbin/init (sysVinit) called upstart which makes processes works parallely and hence an event based init  daemon.


----------



## dissel (Apr 22, 2007)

Any one facing any problem Unmount/Eject external USB HDD or Internal Optical drive ?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2007)

^not me @tleast  why?what doesnt work?


----------



## dissel (Apr 22, 2007)

In my case Ubuntu 7.04 can automatically mount external USB drive when ever I power up,but it can't be Unmountable...i,e when ever I click "Eject", A pop-up window stated "It can't be eject' and it again auto run the drive partition.

If I power off the USB drive then there is a warning message appear about serious damage and data loss.

same thing happen when I want to Eject the Optical drive tray,and It pops up "there is no media in the drive".So every time to use the drive I need to press the button in the drive.

There is no such issue in Ubuntu 6.10.
TO make every thing ok....I did a fresh Install...not upgrade.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 23, 2007)

Can Some 1 Tell Y should i update from 6.06LTS to 7.04?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a look at changelog, if you find anything interesting then upgrade otherwise keep it at 6.06, there's no obligation to upgrade. And if everything's working fine then again no need to upgrade. Another factor is getting the cutting edge softwares. Again if you don't need it then don't upgrade.


----------



## da_tcpip (Apr 23, 2007)

upgrading to kubuntu 7.04 over ubuntu 6.10 via alternate cd.. is that valid/possible??


----------



## eddie (Apr 23, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I don't think so. I don't think 3D is supported in Virtualisation as yet.


 It is experimentally supported by VMWare if
1) Your guest operating system is either Windows 2000 or Windows XP, and
2) You have a NVIDIA or ATI dedicated graphics card with official drivers on host operating system.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 23, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> It is experimentally supported by VMWare if
> 1) Your guest operating system is either Windows 2000 or Windows XP, and
> 2) You have a NVIDIA or ATI dedicated graphics card with official drivers on host operating system.


You mean windows 2000/XP as guest or host?
Anyways it's a good thing and let's hope it advances fast.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 23, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I don't think so. I don't think 3D is supported in Virtualisation as yet.




​


> *Experimental Support for Direct3D*
> 
> VMware  Workstation includes experimental support for Direct3D video acceleration. This  feature is not fully functional.​ *Caution:*  Features with experimental support are not intended to be enabled on production  systems. Enabling 3-D acceleration may cause the host or guest to crash, causing  you to lose data, even if 3-D applications are not active.​ *Note:* To  take advantage of the experimental 3-D capabilities of Workstation, the virtual  machine must be running the version of VMware Tools that corresponds to the  version of Workstation you are using to run it. So a virtual machine running on  Workstation 5.0 must be running the version of VMware Tools provided with  Workstation 5.0. A virtual machine running on Workstation 5.5 must be running  the version of VMware Tools provided with Workstation 5.5. If you move the  virtual machine and want to use the 3-D capabilities, be sure you have the  correct version of VMware Tools installed.​ ​




From VMware's Manual​


----------



## vignesh (Apr 23, 2007)

Feisty doesn`t boot on mine.. It even recognizes my ata hdd as sata.. There is already a bug filed on this.. Till then I`ll use Sabayon 3.26 I guess  

However I`m currently dual booting it with Sabayon that works.


----------



## freebird (Apr 23, 2007)

I too encountered the same problem.the reason may be libata(old) merged from 2.6.19
see the thread:

* kernel-2.6.19 onwards CD/DVD IDE drives are detected as SCSI/SATA like /dev/scd0  *


----------



## mehulved (Apr 23, 2007)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Feisty doesn`t boot on mine.. It even recognizes my ata hdd as sata.. There is already a bug filed on this.. Till then I`ll use Sabayon 3.26 I guess
> 
> However I`m currently dual booting it with Sabayon that works.


 Offtopic, but why don't you upgrade to sabayon 3.3? Lots of nice things. Well I guess that sda thing will be there in sabayon 3.3 too since it uses kernel 2.6.20.


----------



## subratabera (Apr 23, 2007)

Downloading...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 23, 2007)

da_tcpip said:
			
		

> upgrading to kubuntu 7.04 over ubuntu 6.10 via alternate cd.. is that valid/possible??



yeah it's easy , just add the CD as a source in synaptic , then select upgrade n it'll install all latest packages from 7.04 cd  , or you could add cd with 
	
	



```
apt-cdrom
```
 n then issue 
	
	



```
apt-get  dist-upgrade
```


----------



## mehulved (Apr 23, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> ```
> apt-get upgrade
> ```


 Wouldn't that be dist-upgrade?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks mehul for pointing that i out , i've not upgraded ubuntu sice a long time , last time i upgraded was from breezy to dapper .


----------



## Pathik (Apr 23, 2007)

man i still havent completed downloading it..  i suck...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 23, 2007)

oh...k, redownloaded the ISO still the same problem. Now searching for Old VMWare version in archives


----------



## eddie (Apr 23, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> You mean windows 2000/XP as guest or host?
> Anyways it's a good thing and let's hope it advances fast.


 As guest. 3D support in Linux as host is not supported yet.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 24, 2007)

Image galery at:
*content.zdnet.com/2346-12554_22-62956.html


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 24, 2007)

ok one Question abt vmware. i see that vmware now has 2 products for us users: vmware server (which is free) and vmware workstation (which is not). will downloading vmware server suffice to create a virtual machine. will it support all of my resources (dvd/as much ram/lan/sound)? been a looooooong time since i used vmware and there was only workstation at that time.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ok one Question abt vmware. i see that vmware now has 2 products for us users: vmware server (which is free) and vmware workstation (which is not). will downloading vmware server suffice to create a virtual machine. will it support all of my resources (dvd/as much ram/lan/sound)? been a looooooong time since i used vmware and there was only workstation at that time.



well i think VMware Server is not free , it's VMware Player that is  , n also the amount of hardware depends on the settings of the VMware image u r playing , i f the creator has enabled cd/dvd drives , etc , u'll have em else , u can't change virtual system config with the player , u need the workstation to do that .


----------



## mehulved (Apr 24, 2007)

VMware server is free of cost. It can use optical disks. You can connect to the internet. RAM can be changed to suit your needs. Sound I have been unabled to get working due to missing vmware tools but I think it does work if you install vmware tools. But, I don't feel like searching for it cos I don't really require sound in virtual machine.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 24, 2007)

Using a virtual machine is the best way to try a new Operating system..  qemu on Linux is nice too..


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 26, 2007)

dowonloaded >>>Installed ...

but it is taking ages to boot on my 2.8Ghz 512 RAM box ...!


----------



## freebird (Apr 26, 2007)

^ but my same config is damn fast ?


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Ubuntu 7.04 'Fiesty Fawn' AMD 64 DVD?*

Is there a dvd for Ubuntu 7.04 AMD 64?
Has any one downloaded it? I could not find it on the official wesite but its present as a torrent on a popular site.


----------



## Possible (Apr 26, 2007)

@morpheusv6 - Get it from here
*cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/


----------



## da_tcpip (Apr 27, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> yeah it's easy , just add the CD as a source in synaptic , then select upgrade n it'll install all latest packages from 7.04 cd  , or you could add cd with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks mate.. will find time once the submissions are over


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2007)

chalo finally i m also on feisty... 
it took ages... whooo i m lovin it...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2007)

hmmm... any must-haves??? are there any apps/themes or stuff that one must see in ubuntu??


----------



## freebird (Apr 28, 2007)

*Seven Post-Install Tips for Ubuntu 7.04*

*Fixes, extras, and eye candy: Here are seven steps to take just after installing Feisty Fawn.*

*www.pcworld.com/article/id,130923-page,1-c,linux/article.html


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 28, 2007)

I just downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 DVD via torrent. Installed it on my system.
The torrent and the downloaded iso says 64 bit in the file name, but how do I confirm that it is a 64 bit not 32 bit os? Is there any way to do that while running ubuntu?

I just downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 DVD via torrent. Installed it on my system.
The torrent and the downloaded iso says 64 bit in the file name, but how do I confirm that it is a 64 bit not 32 bit os? Is there any way to do that while running ubuntu?
Sorry for the stupid question, but I am new to linux and ubuntu and this is my first experience with linux(not on a live cd/dvd).

The synaptic package manager show some programs like the gcc and bitorrent which are already installed. How do I access these programs? They are not visible in the applications menu.


----------



## Possible (Apr 28, 2007)

@morpheusv6 - 



> If you have an Ubuntu installation, and want to check what version it is, you have a number of options. The most "right" way I've found is to simply look at the */etc/lsb-release* file, which should tell you explicitly what version of Ubuntu is installed, its codename, and its version number.
> 
> Of course, you could do a number of other things instead, like looking at /etc/apt/sources.list to see what version of Ubuntu you're pulling packages from. But I thought the above method was nice, and not often mentioned.[...]



( Just didn't feel like writing it  )

So in simple, just type *cat /etc/lsb-release*.

GCC is a C/C++ Compiler and can be accessed only via the terminal. Bittorrent is the same way. Write the words *gcc* or *bittorrent* in the terminal to know more about them. A good way is to use a man command prefix before them.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2007)

u ll hav to access gcc thru console.. And that bittorrent is just the protocol not an application.. Means u can download torrent files directly..


----------



## mehulved (Apr 28, 2007)

I believe bittorrent refers to the official bittorrent client. So, if you install that you should be able to run the offfical client. But, you won't enjoy it much as it doesn't have too many features.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 28, 2007)

What about keyboard shortcuts for applcations?



			
				Possible said:
			
		

> @morpheusv6 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Whether its a 64 bit or 32 bit OS?*


----------



## comrade (Apr 28, 2007)

i have a doubt...can i install softwares that are meant for ubuntu in kubuntu


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 28, 2007)

How do I run windows 32 bit applications inside ubuntu(like wmp11)? Is there any virtualization app(not familiar with it)?


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 28, 2007)

morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> How do I run windows 32 bit applications inside ubuntu(like wmp11)? Is there any virtualization app(not familiar with it)?



its not virtualization but emulation..Think it might be possible but not true


----------



## Possible (Apr 28, 2007)

Ah that's a bit difficult on Ubuntu... But there's this small thing you can try.
*System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts*

Also, in the comments here, there's a good gconf-editor hack way.



			
				morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> *Whether its a 64 bit or 32 bit OS?*



Sigh, just try it out and it must mention it. Also look in the sources.list (the 2nd method) the links must be pointing to 64 bit repositories. If so, its 64 bit OS alright.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 28, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> i have a doubt...can i install softwares that are meant for ubuntu in kubuntu


 yes. both are the same except the DE


----------



## comrade (Apr 28, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> yes. both are the same except the DE



thanks mate...i dont like ubuntu look escpecialy the gnome look..am a kde addict..thats y i preferred to install kubuntu


----------



## Possible (Apr 28, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> i have a doubt...can i install softwares that are meant for ubuntu in kubuntu


Yes you sure can but some applications that exploit a lot of exclusive features of GNOME might need you to install all those GTK libraries, GNOME core files, etc on Kubuntu to run. Not a problem really but takes more space at times.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 28, 2007)

Possible said:
			
		

> Ah that's a bit difficult on Ubuntu... But there's this small thing you can try.
> *System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts*
> 
> Also, in the comments here, there's a good gconf-editor hack way.
> ...


 lsb-release->
DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=7.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=feisty
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 7.04"

second method doesn't show the required info


----------



## Possible (Apr 28, 2007)

morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> lsb-release->
> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
> DISTRIB_RELEASE=7.04
> DISTRIB_CODENAME=feisty
> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 7.04"



Sources.list?


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 28, 2007)

Possible said:
			
		

> Sources.list?


doesn't show the version(64 or 32) tried.


----------



## Possible (Apr 28, 2007)

**** sorry sorry sorry, uname just escaped my head!

*uname -a*

It must display the hardware architecture like x86_64 or something, it shows x86 here...


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 28, 2007)

Possible said:
			
		

> **** sorry sorry sorry, uname just escaped my head!
> 
> *uname -a*
> 
> It must display the hardware architecture like x86_64 or something, it shows x86 here...


Thanks for the keyboard shortcuts info.
command shows:
Linux *********-desktop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux


Also, the desktop effects :
workspaces on a cube is enabled. how do I use this feature? Alt-Tab doesn't work.


----------



## Possible (Apr 28, 2007)

I think its CTrl + Shift + Left or Right arrows. Or simply click the virtual window bar at the bottom... (If it ain't Ctrl, Shift, try Alt etc)


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 28, 2007)

Is anyone using 'beryl'? 
I just installed it and emerald theme manager via Synaptic but don't see any beryl icon. How do I use its features?


----------



## Possible (Apr 28, 2007)

do a *sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager* to get beryl. And then type beryl-manager in the terminal to get that icon.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

can ny1 point me to a good vista theme for ubuntu??? i tried gnome-look.org but didnt find nything good...
also can any1 explain to me how the synaptic package manager/ apt actually works?? how the repositories and stuff are checked?? and is there any library for all the repositories present for ubuntu..??


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

For VIsta themes,search google?
or art.gnome.org is also a good site:
*art.gnome.org/search.php?search_text=vista&search_type=all

repositories are included in the config file /etc/apt/sources.list
there are custom repositories for different packages for eg; beryl etc
u can try if u got feisty my sources.list:

```
:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
# # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
# # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
# #
# # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
# # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#Ubuntu Security
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security multiverse

# # Ubuntu supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted

#
# # Ubuntu community supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates universe multiverse

# # Ubuntu backports project
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse

#### Proposed Multiverse ####
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse


#### Canonical Commercial ####
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main


[SIZE=1]# deb *users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/xorg72 feisty xorg-test[/SIZE]
```
add them by opening this /etc/apt/sources.list file in any editor as root user or 'sudo'.

```
:~$gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```
 try above command to open txt editor gedit to open that file.
Ubuntu is based on Debian.One of the main power of Debian (and Ubuntu) is apt-get and dpkg unlike rpm based distros.apt makes package maintanence easy.for more info and commands on apt:
*A Concise apt-get / dpkg  primer for new Debian users*


*aruljohn.com/info/apt/


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

@freebird i hav most of those repos... i had copied them from ubuntuforums.org...
but wat if i want more than that?? i mean is there any index of all the repositories??? and from where did u get these??

k... got it... i wanted something like apt-get.org ... thx


----------



## mehulved (Apr 29, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> can ny1 point me to a good vista theme for ubuntu??? i tried gnome-look.org but didnt find nything good...


linsta-gtk?


			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> also can any1 explain to me how the synaptic package manager/ apt actually works?? how the repositories and stuff are checked??




```
sudo apt-get install <package name>
```
To get the package name 
	
	



```
apt-cache search <string>
```
There are a lot of guides on apt on debian related sites.
Here's one *www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
and is there any library for all the repositories present for ubuntu..??[/QUOTE] *www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/


----------



## prasad_den (May 7, 2007)

Ok.. I didn't want to start a new thread, so continuing here.. I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my PC oday morning and have been experimenting since then.. I have one problem right now.. 
I have a Creative 7.1 SB Live soundcard connected to 5.1 speakers.. But I am not getting a surround sound, meaning only the front left and right speakers are being used.. How do I enable a 5.1 output..??
I've found that the drivers (ca0106) are installed, so no issues on that part. Can someone clarify..??


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2007)

did you check volumes in alsamixer? open console then run "alsamixer" make sure you don't have any channel muted or volume is turned down.. now My problem is I'm not getting any sound from center speaker.. could not find any solution..


----------

